# Are venomous snakes generally more aggressive?



## xLuKeYx (Dec 28, 2011)

Firstly, let me start out by saying that whilst I have an interest in learning more about venomous snakes, this is for no reason other than to satisfy my curiosity since I don't hold a DWAL and probably never will. So if anyone thinks I'm looking for the easiest venomous snake to handle so I can show it off to my mates, I can reassure you that this is most certainly not the case.

Anyway, I was wondering what happens when keepers of venomous snakes need to handle their animals? Now I know that most, if not all, will use hooks and pins to avoid being bitten, but what is the liklehood of a bite? Although obviously not a good idea, would you be able to actually pick the snake up with your hands and hold it like you would be able to do with a "tame" python or other non-venomous species?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Are venomous snakes generally more aggressive? 

In a word - yes. They are a whole world away from your average royal python. 

That said, during the day most nocturnal species are relatively calm (this is the time to do viv maintenance IMO). 

When you need to 'handle' the animals - i.e. remove them from the viv for the purpose of maintenance, you use hooks to put them in an appropriate RUB or similar. 

Most snakes that fall under the DWA act have venom that can cause you to lose a limb or worse. In my opinion, anyone handling a DWA snake without suitable handling equipment is taking an unforgivable risk - regardless of how well they may know the animal or believe it to be 'placid.'


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think you can say either way really, it all depends on the snake I have had non venomous that constantly try and nail me and venomous that are very placid and vice versa. I have an evil Mexican Black king (not a notoriously aggressive snake) that hates everything and an ATB ( renowned to be snappy) that was dog tame theres no logic with animals.

As for is a venomous snake ever tame enough to handle without hooks or tongs? No never not in a million years because even if its really placid the capability is still there and anyone that takes risks like that is an idiot


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Of course its possible to handle a DWA without tongs or hooks but in no way is there a situation where you should. 

Anybody doing this doesn't deserve a DWA, the only reason to do this would be to show off to someone, if thats the sort of person you are you shouldn't have a DWA. 

Id actually prefer everyone who did to get bitten, maybe then they would appreciate the snakes instead of caring what other people thought.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

It is an interesting question, isn't it?

For a moment, if we put aside the safety issues and consider a theoretical world whereby one is immune to the venom, or could guarantee survival...

I do wonder if a venomous snake, raised around a keeper and conditioned to trust them, would be as forgiving and calm as a non-venomous? Is there anything in their nature that makes them more likely to bite rather than retreat, compared to say a coloubrid? 

Of course, it goes without saying that a single bite could kill you, rather than a inconvenience of a bite from a constrictor, so you'd be unlikely to survive long enough to build that bond and mutual trust... and that you'd be foolish to ever consider it!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Khaos said:


> It is an interesting question, isn't it?
> 
> For a moment, if we put aside the safety issues and consider a theoretical world whereby one is immune to the venom, or could guarantee survival...
> 
> ...


 
I guess your probably right, but i also think it has a lot to do with the fact there probably not as many generations away from wild caught parents as most coloubrids and so a little more aggressive. Much like retics are today


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

PESKY said:


> I guess your probably right, but i also think it has a lot to do with the fact there probably not as many generations away from wild caught parents as most coloubrids and so a little more aggressive. Much like retics are today


I see what your saying, it would be interesting to see the results of captive breeding 'placid' individuals together (if you find any in the first place!)

Im not sure selective breeding would have a vast affect upon the behaviour of most venomous snakes - their level of intelligence seems a huge step ahead of any boa or python i've ever come across. There aren't that many that will actively try and 'get you' - but those that do feel so inclined definitely rival our mindpower when it comes down to it :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

There are no aggressive snakes. Only defensive ones.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Khaos said:


> It is an interesting question, isn't it?
> 
> For a moment, if we put aside the safety issues and consider a theoretical world whereby one is immune to the venom, or could guarantee survival...
> 
> ...


The previous owner of my larger C. atrox (around 4ft) use to free handle him (yes, he's a fool). In the 6 months I've worked with him, I've yet to hear him rattle, and he's never struck at anyone. 

Since coming to my house, he's treat like a hot, and is NEVER handled without tools. He may not rattle or strike, but he's still capable of causing serious damage, or death. 

Doesn't matter how 'tame' a hot appears to be; theyre still a snake, and snakes (especially hots) can never be fully trusted. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen venomoid snakes that are totally "tame"


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

SiUK said:


> I have seen venomoid snakes that are totally "tame"


Same as above really. Nothing like standing around minding your own business and somebody walking past saying 'here, hold that a minute' and then they walk off and you say 'That looks like a................... oh'.


----------

